
Amazon criticized for de-ranking 'adult' books - mikeyur
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10217715-93.html
======
earl
And by "adult", they mean LGBT -- straight targeted books of what would seem
to be equivalent adultness have been left alone. Amazon claims a glitch in
response to the twitter crowds, and you could see how this could be a glitch
in a complex ML algorithm, but still, I'm filing this under things that make
you say hmm...

